# WMAA 2016



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 16, 2017)

So, 2016 was the 15 year anniversary of the passing of the legendary Filipino martial artist Grandmaster Remy Amador Presas. Each year I look back to see how I feel the organization has been doing in carrying on the vision of our late teacher. Even though there maybe setbacks year to year, I am especially proud of the accomplishments that we had in 2016.

What I am most proud of is not only have I been teaching seminars but so have my students - both first and second generation students of the late professor. Since Professor passed, I have averaged 30 plus seminars a year which isn't necessarily a large number for someone who is the head of an organization. What I do find impressive is the quantity of people who are teaching seminars in an organization, as well as the quantity of seminars they are each teaching. I'm looking forward to seeing how much more we can spread the art during 2017. Congratulations to everyone for all your efforts in helping to promote the Presas Family Systems of Modern Arnis and Kombatan!

Respectfully yours,
Datu Tim Hartman 
Grandmaster Presas Arnis


----------

